

Custom Cross-Platform Data Synchronization (slides) - dangrover
http://iphone2009.crowdvine.com/talk/presentation_file/5104/Grover_Syncing.pdf

======
andrewtj
Any recommended reading on synchronisation? No specific scenario in mind, just
curious.

~~~
DenisM
The best paper there is: <http://www.ysaito.com/survey.pdf>

